# Don't know where else to pus this, BAD haircut.



## MightyEmpress (Oct 16, 2011)

Long story short, This is what I ended up with, http://www.yusrablog.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/07/Thandie-Newton-Long-Blunt-Haircut.jpg

	Minus her bangs, my hair is all one length.

	And THIS is what I wanted. http://i52.tinypic.com/2jcudcn.jpg
	I actually showed that photo to the stylist
	As you can clearly tell, I didn't want blunt, straight across ends. It looks way worse than the photo, and it's WAY shorter.

	I'm upset it didn't turn out, especially for $30
	Can I fix this? How? Can I do it without taking much length off it's already pretty short (Few inches past shoulders)  Anyone have suggestions or ideas on how to get rid of my ends looking like that? It looks awful.


----------



## leenybeeny (Oct 16, 2011)

The photo you posted of your cut is protected, can't view it


----------



## Mabelle (Oct 16, 2011)

Go back to the salon amd ask the owner to fix it, as it wasnt what you wanted
  	it can be fixed easily enough


----------

